# Daddy and his little girl; a first meeting



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My son is on leave from the Marines and got to see his baby girl for the very first time yesterday!





































It will be a great Christmas for them!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That's wonderful!
We thank him for his service and his sacrifices. It had to have been very difficult not to be home when his child was born.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful grand daughter. Daddy looks very proud. 
Let him know he needs to take up sword making as a hobby or clean his guns when the boyfriend comes over. I know it will be a while but you can never plan to early :smoking:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're both adorable

And laughing at what Wildcat said:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those pictures are priceless. I love how she is studying him just as hard as he is her. She's thinking, I need to memorize this face. It's an important one.
Will his leave last through Christmas? 

And Wildcat is right about how you can never start too soon. Our daughter got her first gift and phone call from a boy when she was in kindergarten. That gives your son just five years to get prepared.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

He'll be with wife and baby until New Years, then spend 2 days with us, before going back to his base. He only has 10 more months to go and he won't likely be deployed again, which is very good! With him being a Marine and her mom being a Master at Arms in the Navy, she'll grow up tough, and i'm sure she'll learn how to take care of herself!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations to the entire jdubbya family!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those pictures bring a warm glow (which is perfect for this -2 degree morning). I agree with Scareme that she looks like she is memorizing his every feature. Beautiful!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't tell you how much joy those pictures brought me! I honestly teared up!!!!!!!! What a Merry Christmas. I am sooooo happy for you guys.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

halstaff said:


> That's wonderful!
> We thank him for his service and his sacrifices. It had to have been very difficult not to be home when his child was born.


Thanks. He was in Afghanistan when she was born, and even when he got back a few weeks ago could not get his leave until now.



Wildcat said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful grand daughter. Daddy looks very proud.
> Let him know he needs to take up sword making as a hobby or clean his guns when the boyfriend comes over. I know it will be a while but you can never plan to early :smoking:


Oh, I think he'll have the protective bases covered! Mom is a Master at Arms in the Navy too so between the two of them, this little girl will know how to take care of herself!



scareme said:


> Those pictures are priceless. I love how she is studying him just as hard as he is her. She's thinking, I need to memorize this face. It's an important one.






Lunatic said:


> Congratulations to the entire jdubbya family!


Thanks!



Hairazor said:


> Those pictures bring a warm glow (which is perfect for this -2 degree morning). I agree with Scareme that she looks like she is memorizing his every feature. Beautiful!





The Halloween Lady said:


> I can't tell you how much joy those pictures brought me! I honestly teared up!!!!!!!! What a Merry Christmas. I am sooooo happy for you guys.


Thanks so much. Mrs dubs teared up too. For some strange reason when I saw the pics, my allergies started acting up out of the blue. Darn allergies


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awwww! - thanx for sharing the pics. Both your son and granddaughter are cuties.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What an amazing moment - thank you for sharing jdubbya! Beautiful.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That my friend is the Good Stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Mrs dubs teared up too. For some strange reason when I saw the pics, my allergies started acting up out of the blue. Darn allergies


You're not foolin' anyone, you old softie, you


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

jdubbya - those pictures are adorable! I love the last one.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

What a Christmas gift! It can't be wrapped, sold or bought... yet it is priceless and stays with you forever. Congratulations and good luck to you & yours!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks again! They had gone out as a family for the first time since he's been back and had a Christmas portrait taken (actually a few pics in the sitting). In one of them, my son is sitting on Santa's lap. That poor old guy probably filed for disability after that day!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

very nice


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Pictures, and a great present  Congrats, and have a fantastic Holiday


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Christmas pic!*

Taken on Christmas eve. He has one more week at home with his family before returning to his base. It will be a tough good-bye


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Priceless!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's giving the photographer the evil eye


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Goodness gracious she is adooorable!!!!! I also can't help but notice your sons gigantic guns! I think those bad boys might be bigger than his good girl!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know which is cuter, your son's smile, or your granddaughter's Santa sleeper with those adorable little Santa booties.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Priceless!


No argument here!



RoxyBlue said:


> She's giving the photographer the evil eye


or filling her diaper!



The Halloween Lady said:


> Goodness gracious she is adooorable!!!!! I also can't help but notice your sons gigantic guns! I think those bad boys might be bigger than his good girl!


His arms are huge. He could pick ME up like that!



scareme said:


> I don't know which is cuter, your son's smile, or your granddaughter's Santa sleeper with those adorable little Santa booties.


I love that outfit she's wearing! You noticed the feet too!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

JDUBBYA - That is such a great Christmas picture! Daddy and his little girl. Halloween Lady is right, nice guns!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Am I right in assuming that by "guns" you mean his forearms? (which are impressive by the way) That isn't a phrase I have ever heard before.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DandyBrit said:


> Am I right in assuming that by "guns" you mean his forearms? (which are impressive by the way) That isn't a phrase I have ever heard before.


Technically, "guns" refers to big biceps, which he also has


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome photo Jdubbya! I love the santa sleeper as well! Your son is pretty cute too


----------

